# كيف يمكننا التعرف على الزئبق الأحمر



## عضو1 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته الأخوه الأعضاء تحيه طيبه وبعد

سؤالي كيف يمكننا التعرف على مادة الزئبق الأحمر أو تراب الزئبق الأحمر الخام هل يوجد طريقه للتعرف عليه بشكل واضح ..

وجزاكم الله خيرا ..:11:


----------

